# Salmon-Trout Stream Monitoring Looking for Volunteers



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yellow Dog Watershed - August 16, 2012 - 1:29pm
The Yellow Dog Watershed Preserve is looking for people who love the outdoors and are interested in volunteering and learning more about stream ecology. Volunteers will help collect water quality information for the Salmon-Trout River alongside YDWP staff this fall and no prior experience is necessary. This project is part of the Volunteer Stream Monitoring Program run by Micorps (Michigan Clean Water Corps) which provides technical assistance, training and grants to volunteer stream monitors and watershed groups in Michigan. The Salmon-Trout River volunteer stream monitoring project will consist of eight sites that are sampled twice a year, once in spring and once in fall. Stream monitoring for each site will be scheduled and completed in about 2-3 weeks depending on time, volunteer schedules and weather. The first training day of the project will take place at 10 a.m. on Saturday September 22, 2012. The day of training will start at the Thunder Bay Inn, Big Bay from 10 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. and will include a presentation, training materials and food. After this the volunteers will begin in-stream training at a site along the Salmon-Trout until 3:30 p.m. Participants should bring waders or tall boots in they have them, but it is not required. Participants should also come prepared for outdoor weather in the U.P.! Once again, no experience is necessary. Ultimately, the mission of MiCorps is to create a network and expand volunteer water quality monitoring organizations statewide for the purpose of collecting, sharing, and using reliable data while also educating and informing the public. If you are interested in helping us with this project please call (906) 345-9223 or email [email protected].
http://www.addtoany.com/share_save#...rout Stream Monitoring Looking for Volunteers


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Wayne Snyder is an American author, photographer, illustrator, painter, poet, and conservationist, and has written a number of books about the world of fly fishing. He has written three books entitled: The Golden Age (Rochester Media, 2010), Why I Fish (self-published) and Rivers Of No Return (Rochester Media, 2012). Last year he created a painting entiteled Isle Royale Coasters Qwest of a Michigan Coaster Brook Trout, and will be offering prints of this painting for $75. We are excited to say that for each print sale he will donate $20 to support the Yellow Dog Watershed Preserve and its stream monitoring activity on the Salmon-Trout River. Coasters prefer clean waters and a limited pH range and are very sensitive to pollution and changes in water chemistry. Wayne writes, Other than Isle Royale, this Lake Superior river [the Salmon-Trout] is one of the last refuges of the Coaster brook trout in the U.S. but this river is now being threatened by mine development in the Yellow Dog Plains, the land that spawns the very headwaters of the Salmon-Trout River. If you are on facebook you can check out more information about this remarkable man on his profile page and purchase a print by contacting him via facebook message. You may also contact Emily Whittaker through [email protected] if you would like to order a print.
 Copyright Wayne Snyder


----------

